
Top 10 Lies VCs Know You're Telling (Guy Kawasaki) - domp
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/01/the_top_ten_lie_1.html
======
domp
I apologize if this is a repeat. I should have assumed Guy's whole site is
probably somewhere on this news feed.

~~~
danielha
It's a good read, but yeah I believe it's been floating around here before.

